# Dying pen blanks



## CulinaryBoards (Nov 19, 2012)

I was playing with some colors yesterday and this was the end result. I turned them round between centers so you could see the colors. These are Spalted maple blanks that will work with Wall Street/Sierra kits.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 19, 2012)

Those look cool. So whats your process? Ive heard of guys dying blanks but I thought they were dyed just before finishing. I have some curly maple that would make some nice pens after they get a little color!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 19, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Those look cool. So whats your process? Ive heard of guys dying blanks but I thought they were dyed just before finishing. I have some curly maple that would make some nice pens after they get a little color!!



+1 !


----------



## CulinaryBoards (Nov 20, 2012)

BassBlaster, 

I dye them during the stabilization process. These have some really cool purple colors. You can try a couple of these if you have a burl blank or two to trade. Just throwing that out there....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay, I see. I didnt realize they were stabelized.

I dont have any burl blanks to trade. I'm trying to hoard more burl!!


----------

